# defeat "need to renew app license" message?



## Liber8ed1

Working with a Kindle Fire HDX7 tablet.
No wireless at home and I'm 30 minutes from town.
Every so often about 1/2 of my apps will freeze up and give me a message that says 
they need to renew my license to use the app. This can only be done by using wireless. 
To effect the renewal I have to open each app and leave it open for 30 seconds or more with a wireless connection. 
Sometimes even then, it will work while I have wireless and not work once the wifi is gone.

Does anyone know of a way to defeat this message?
It seems to be a Kindle message. They are all identical regardless of app or developer.
And they usually all pop up on the same day.
ColorNote, Solitaire, 2048, etc are affected.
The worst is ColorNote, as I've been using it for my calendar.

I have a couple of apps (ESFile Explorer and RootExplorer) that allow me to do an end run around the stupid android set up.
(Who makes a computer where you can't even access the directory tree, anyway?  )

Does anybody know if there is a way to make it stop?

Appreciate any replies!
Thanks!


----------



## EAFiedler

Hi *Liber8ed1*

I don't have a Kindle tablet, myself, just an Ipad. I did some searching on your behalf and found this youtube video that may be of assistance?





Myself, I just have to have a router with wi-fi capabilities. 

Let us know what you find, it might lead someone in the right direction towards solving your issue.


----------



## DaveBurnett

I have a Kobo Arc not a Kindle, but the principle is the same.

You needs Malwarebytes and Avast, or one at least to detect and remove any malware. 
I have Avast AV installed as a resident shield and run Malwarebytes as an on demand scanner and task manager.


I don't get that refresh error - probably because I haven't tried using it away from home anyway.


----------



## valis

take a look here, specifically the first answer given. Hope that helps.


----------



## Drabdr

My first inclination is to suggest what Dave suggested. You should perform a scan of the device to see if there are any potentially unwanted programs influencing this. 

Now... I know on my Android device, I have a lot of free apps. Part of the "free" part is that they stream adds and the like. So when there is no internet connection, it starts popping screens up and indicating trouble for connections.

Do you see these warnings only when you are opening the apps? Are the apps free?

Almost forgot... have you updated the operating system lately?


----------



## DaveBurnett

I only use free apps and the only one that I am considering changing so far is removing Chrome and trying FF on it instead.

I only turn on the wireless when I need web access since the wireless is the biggest battery killer.

Chrome is the only thing that I've noticed ads being intrusive/annoying

It is important to keep it up to date.


----------

